# Just got a lifetimed commercial advance at thrift store for $33



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, wait, I hate Replay TVs*! Oh well..... maybe I will set it up to record music videos and hook it up to my front room stereo. Then I can have no commercial videos while cleaning the house!

*a ReplayTv is like a Tivo but without any love. It is terribly hard to use and set up and it is no wonder they don't make them anymore. But some models do have automatic commecial advance, which is very nice.! To be fair, replays do have some other features that are better than Tivo. I use the 'replay' name on this forum just to continue with my general 'troublesome attitude'.


----------

